# Hills Science Diet z/d alert



## lenarenee (Nov 4, 2018)

Hills (never have trusted this company, for many reasons) has done it again: refused to communicate production or safety issues of their products in a timely fashion.  They've stopped production of the z/d sensitivities formula due to lack of protein source for this formula. No, they didn't warn veterinarians or consumers of the impending shortage.

Well, now it's here. Vets, Chewy.com and other places are out. Pet owners are scrambling to find the last remaining bits.  In my county, out of 20 businesses, there is ONE bag of dry z/d cat food left.  There's more of the canned, but some places have already run out.

It's a timely process to transition many cats to a new food; but it's especially problematic for older or ill cats. For the cat I'm supposed to foster, this is a major health blow. It's took months to get his meds and food stable and now it looks like it has to start all over!


----------



## NsMar42111 (Nov 5, 2018)

Just a thought on the prescription foods....the best results I've seen with animals in regards to foods was putting them on the grain free foods. Cleared up allergies, reduced poop amounts and smells, etc. 

Lack of protein source?!?! What was the source?!?!? Seems suspicious...or is it the price of the protein went up and they don't want to sell at a reduced profit so they're claiming a shortage?

I actually switched my cat away from a prescription diet when I once had trouble getting the food. I don't like the idea of not being able to feed my cat or having to transition him, so now the prescription stuff (urinary formula) is the wet food treat twice a weekish and I mix purina hairball and purina urinary formula dry foods together. Haven't had urinary issues (knock on wood) in several years with him after doing that! It also means if any of the three go short, he's already used to the other two.


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 5, 2018)

Grain free doesn't mean you get MEAT Protein.  They use Pea, Potatoes, Beet pulp (filler really) for the protein. That is not what carnivores need for protein.  It is just Cheaper all around

I had a full typed out reply yesterday , must not have hit send lol.

I just bought Dr. Elsey's https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FCJHDPR/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Package just came and she is eating it.  It is tiny round dry feed so she isn't really chewing it.
Will see how it goes later lol  she may hate it tomorrow


----------



## MissLunaB (Nov 5, 2018)

I know that there is A LOT of mixed info out there, but raw is the way to go for cat. I put my kitten on it as soon as I brought her home. Many foster parents here have the fur babies on gain free or raw diets. Many of the indy pet stores advocate for a raw diet. There are many premade raw options out there that are frozen or freeze dried. It maybe something to consider. My kitten is so silky and full of energy and other than the area allergies my baby hasn't had any problems


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 5, 2018)

NsMar42111 said:


> Just a thought on the prescription foods....the best results I've seen with animals in regards to foods was putting them on the grain free foods. Cleared up allergies, reduced poop amounts and smells, etc.
> 
> Lack of protein source?!?! What was the source?!?!? Seems suspicious...or is it the price of the protein went up and they don't want to sell at a reduced profit so they're claiming a shortage?
> 
> I actually switched my cat away from a prescription diet when I once had trouble getting the food. I don't like the idea of not being able to feed my cat or having to transition him, so now the prescription stuff (urinary formula) is the wet food treat twice a weekish and I mix purina hairball and purina urinary formula dry foods together. Haven't had urinary issues (knock on wood) in several years with him after doing that! It also means if any of the three go short, he's already used to the other two.



It's "hydrolyzed" chicken liver - sort of like predigested into it's separate amino acids.

The Royal Canin equivalent uses soy protein! 

Hills has done this before; no communication on shortages, recalls, and other issues its' had in the last 10 years.



Lin19687 said:


> Grain free doesn't mean you get MEAT Protein.  They use Pea, Potatoes, Beet pulp (filler really) for the protein. That is not what carnivores need for protein.



Exactly!

I'm limited as to how to handle this because for my fostered cat (who hasn't even arrived yet) because the rescue wants him all stable on his insulin and other meds and food before bringing him.  But for a diabetic cat with IBD....sounds like carb free and non-standard protein is the way to go.  Raw can be a problem for cats with IBD and other issues because they can't necessarily digest it.


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 5, 2018)

The question would be WHY does he have the IBD.  Is it just the diabetes and bad food he was on before?  I would think that simple easy to break down raw foods would be best.  That is really the only way you are going to get a NO carb diet.  This food I just got is about 7% carbs.  I have Never seen it that low before, and for a meat protein food.  Or find a raw or Canned only food would be best for him.
I fed Raw to my Danes for years.  They did both feed and raw the last year or so due to my divorce and money


----------



## NsMar42111 (Nov 6, 2018)

Watch the canned only diets, it makes their teeth nasty fast (not just my vet telling me this, personal experience). If you do that, give them something to chew on or  be prepared ot brush teeth and pony up for more often cleanings, 

How do you feed raw and not have a bug problem? I have ant issues just with normal living, when I feed canned it's in the bathtub so I can rinse residue so ants don't find it. Serious question, do you feed them outside? What about e coli and such, do you treat the raw food and do they get their paws wiped or something (battled surgical wounds with a random e coli infection so kinda suspicious of everything LOL)?

On the diabetes, I agree with lin, the diet may fix that...it happens in humans too !


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 7, 2018)

No issue with bugs and Raw feeding, there is nothing left for the bugs.
Fed inside, what the older Dane didn't eat, the young one was allowed to finish... if he sat nice for it.
The internal system for dogs and digestion is not the same as people, it is a shorter period.  I have never hard of a Salmonella issue with Raw fed dogs, ever........... unless you fed them road kill  and it was completely full of it AND it was a sick dog that ate it, then sure you might find that.  Wolves have eaten week old dead things for eons and don't get sick.
We humans changed the diets of cats/dogs to make it easier for US.

fyi, Diabetes is almost completely curable with Diet in humans.  But it is easier to cure with a pill  then change your diet.  please don't get me started on my past patients that cried poor me but refused to change a **** thing...


----------



## mx5inpenn (Nov 8, 2018)

My sister feeds her cats raw. They are fed small amounts 3 times per day. She uses paper plates so they are thrown away immediately after the cats finish.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 4, 2019)

BUMP !
I want to update this from the new food my kitty is on Dr. Elsey's dry chicken.
She has NOT done any vomiting since doing this !  This is amazing.  She usually has hair balls with food in it or just vomits food that isn't even digested at all.

Only 1 time has there been a smallish hair ball, no food.

It is amazing how much better she is on this diet .

ok back to your regular show...


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 10, 2019)

That’s great news! Heard the same thing from two other people over the last few months.

Update on my foster kitty:  After putting him out on a carb free diet, he has gone into diabetic remission!!  No more insulin for him!!  AND.....came to find out he didn’t have IBD at all. (IBD can only be 100% diagnosed with surgery, so often it’s only a best guess diagnosis).   It was probably digestive issues from pancreatitis, caused by diabetes.

So not only is he feeling a lot better, but he’s got the bloodwork of a young cat despite being 15.  He’s  been adopted into a loving home with another old gray cat who likes to sleep in the sun......and they’ll live happily ever after!


----------

